# CBS Sunday Morning - Rin Tin Tin



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I just caught the tail end (haha) of a segment on the show about Rin Tin Tin. So I googled the show and found a link to several pictures of him. Thought some might like to see the original dog (looks like a nice sable).

Rin Tin Tin Pictures - CBS News


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I love Rin Tin Tin. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

thanks for the link, cant believe i missed that, i was watching Sunday Morning, guess I was doing dishes when that came one, did they mention the new book coming out at the end of the month?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

At Wal-Mart, they have the huge bin of $5 DVDs. I found Rin Tin Tin in there, with (I think) an entire season or something like that. I was so tempted to buy it, but I was tight on money at the time. Now I can't find it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

That's so cool, thanks for the link. I love old GSD photos. I wonder if there are any modern bloodlines that trace back to Rin Tin Tin?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I think this is about the new book

Rin Tin Tin: From Battlefield To Hollywood, A Story Of Friendship : Monkey See : NPR


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Indeed , Rin Tin Tin was a dark sable. I have an extensive collection of "antique" gsd collectibles and books. I had the book in my hands today at Chapters/Indigo. Interesting that they would significantly lighten the dog , light colour pale black and tan and not use the dark sable on the cover .
I do believe there is a kennel in Texas ? that claims to have the Rin Tin Tin genetics . I don't think it matters outside of sentimental interest. The ads I have seen of these dogs have been very washed out .
Want some fun -- look at Won Ton Ton the Dog that Saved Hollywood, a spoof of Rinty who did save Hollywood.




 
I did see the program this morning . They had a segment on dogs being volunteered for war effort . Much like the footage on the "Cat Island" gsd , these were ordinary family pets -but they seemed so much more "normal" and able to do things .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

carmspack said:


> I do believe there is a kennel in Texas ? that claims to have the Rin Tin Tin genetics . I don't think it matters outside of sentimental interest. The ads I have seen of these dogs have been very washed out .


Interesting. I found Rin Tin Tin on PDB, and after just 2 or 3 generations of progeny I hit a dead end.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Freestep I will try to find an old ad in Dog World magazine from years ago.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

This was written by Daphne Hereford, she's been in control of the line for a very long time. Just reading it quick all pups go out with spay/neuter contracts and limitied registrations.

http://www.wagsdogclub.com/Community/articles/rin_tin_tin.htm

They use to have a website that advertised their pups for sale but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks Whiteshepherds that is the lady in Texas.


----------

